# Supprimer des photos de l'iPhone et Mac en même temps ?



## fioenz (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je supprime des photos ou mails de mon iPhone, ils ne ne suppriment plus automatiquement sur mon Macbook pro..
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me rappeler la démarche à faire ?

Merci,

Cordialement,
F.


----------



## MrTom (9 Octobre 2022)

Hello, 

Il faut que ton iPhone et ton Mac soient connectés sur iCloud et que dans Photos, iCloud soit activé pour les deux appareils.


----------



## fioenz (9 Octobre 2022)

Merci....


----------



## fioenz (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, tout est bien paramétrer, mais les mails que je supprime de mon iPhone ne se supprime pas automatiquement sur mon mac et inversement... Idem pour les photos...?


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Octobre 2022)

Tu es bien en imap pour ta boîte mails ?


----------



## fioenz (16 Octobre 2022)

fioenz a dit:


> Bonjour, tout est bien paramétrer, mais les mails que je supprime de mon iPhone ne se supprime pas automatiquement sur mon mac et inversement... Idem pour les photos...?


 Normalement oui puisque ça a toujours bien fonctionné depuis plus de 10 ans


----------

